# Looking at the Masterbuilt 30 or 40 inch electric, pros and cons?



## chorizodahitman (Oct 24, 2011)

I have an ECB Brinkman that I love but I think I have outgrown it.  Looking at another electric smoker (live on the 3rd floor of a condominium building) and I see a lot of stars but not many real reviews on the Masterbuilt.  Any help would be great.


----------



## diver165 (Oct 24, 2011)

I have the MES 40.  Quoting my wife as she was chowing down on some baby backs, "my problem with you're new smoker is that you wasted so much time buying one."  LOL  She and I both love it!  I absolutely recommend the 40" if it is within your budget.  It is bigger, but it isn't huge. 

My only gripe with the MES 30 and 40 is that they only go up to 275F.  And it really isn't a gripe (...more of a wish as I knew this before hand) I wish the MES would do atleast 300F.  We do a lot of turkey and chicken and the 300F+ helps get the skin crispy.


----------



## chorizodahitman (Oct 24, 2011)

think I am going to go to Sam's Club and look at one tonight.  Thanks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 24, 2011)

If your budget will allow it I would definitely get the 40. They are both very good, but why not have the extra room, if you need it, it's available.


----------



## chorizodahitman (Oct 24, 2011)

someone on another site said to get a Cookman, but I don't have the jack for that.  The 40 inch is in my budget.  I might buy it tonight.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 24, 2011)

Sam's has the 40 for $299.


----------

